# Sorry but things have been kinda crazy around here....Colonoscopy Results



## Duce94 (Aug 11, 2002)

Sorry that this is alittle late But things have been kinda crazy around here since then. I didn't even realize I didn't post my results till someone pointed it out to me today.Anyways, The colonoscopy went great. I didn't feel a thing. It felt like I layed my head down for a minute and the next thing I know I am waking up in recovery. They found a ulcer that he said was really mild. But he found a inflamed polyp that he removed and sent to the lab. It came back negitive, so no cancer.







But when I woke up from my colonoscopy my doctor said he thinks I have crohn's so he had me get a small bowl X-Ray the ended up to be a week later. During that time I felt great.







I was pretty much back to my old self. Till the day of the X-ray. After the test I started to feel sick again but it was't quite the same that it was before and not as bad. Anyways that came back negitive too. But my doctor still insist I have crohn's. He started me on this medication called Pentasa. The small dose (2 pills 4X a day) didn't really do anything so they bumped me up to the high dose (4 pills 4X a day) which just gave me a upset stomic and a real bad headache. I am waiting to hear from the doctor today to see what they want me to do now. But thanks for your concern. I am still trying to find out why the doctor thinks I have crohns because the answer I get from the assistant is nothing but the run around. I don't see the doctor in person again till after Easter (my B-day







) I just hope I feel good then. Well Thanks again for your concern and I will try better to keep everyone informed.


----------



## Guest (Apr 8, 2003)

Good luck when you see the doctor again!


----------



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

I had the very same thing happen to me. I had a colonoscopy last Friday and the gastro found a small polyp, removed it and then he saw a "very small inflammed area" in my small intestine.I gotta wait for the pathology reports, but he said "Don't even worry about Cancer. It doesn't look like it at all. But, I'm thinking it may be Crohn's"I have no symptoms of Crohn's. The diaherea, malnutrition, no appetite, painful cramps down lower....in fact, I'm opposite. I have IBS-C and am chunky and eat well (the right foods that heal)That's why I am totally perplexed, cuz I don't fit the mold of a Crohn's person. Before this, my diet has helped me out ALOT! I cut out sugar completely and yeast and feel so much better.He suggested Pentasa vs. tegaserod and to consider Sitz marker transit study.He also asked me "do you take alot of aspirins?" and no,.......I don't. I haven't in a long time for fear of pain.He doesn't know what it is and like I said, I'll have to wait for results. But if he says I have Crohn's....I'm not sure what I'll do because I don't wanna take any more pills with side effects.Anybody else had this problem?


----------



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

AWESOME NEWS!!!







The gastro nurse just called with my results from the colonoscopy/polyectomy........the small inflammed area that they biopsied was found to be a "small erosion" with no signs of cancer or Crohn's Disease and the small polyp was "pre-cancerous", but since they took it out, it's all GONE!!!!!!!!!!!!Thank you, LORD! If I wouldn't have gone and gotten that done and that polyp kept growing, who knows what would've happened.Great news! I can breathe better now.Hang in there, Duce! I still believe in the elimination diet (for me: sugar and yeast)and vit E,A, C and D, metamucil, calcium, folic acid, flaxseed oil, oregano, garlic oil, fruits, veggies,no red meat, rice milk (or soy) and tofu smoothies (silken Todu with frozen strawberries.....no sugar added)I have more list of foods from research I've done, so lemme know if I can help.


----------



## Suki1 (Mar 30, 2003)

That sounds like a great diet!..you should add in salomn, tuna, chicken breast(no skin).Duce with all those drugs you were taking your should detox your system. Check out my web site in my profile. Suki


----------



## RHJPC (Mar 31, 2003)

Oh, man......I feel badly that I had posted about the importance of oil of oregano. Oregano is a good herb for building immunity, but if you've ever tasted the oil of oregano, you would see right away how powerful it is. It actually felt like it was burning my tongue and at the time, I just thought "well, this is gonna get rid of the yeast"In my colonoscopy, they found not one, but three small "non-raised", no cancer, no Crohn's ulcers.The gastro kept asking me "Are you sure you don't take alot of aspirins or anything with aspirin compound?" (I guess wormwood has the "equivalency of aspirin")And I kept saying "No, I don't" cuz I don't.But, yesterday when I was looking for more oil of oregano in the natural foods store.....they were out and I read in the Health Notes that "the oil of oregano is to be used for topical use only. Not to be taken internally because it can cause eruptions in the mucous membranes"That was it! BC when I was using the oil of oregano internally, it got me really crampy below in my small intestines, but I thought it was cleaning out the bad stuff, so I hung in. Needless to say,....I'm heeding the advice of the health notes and not taking the oil of oregano internally anymore! I'll use the herb for cooking and maybe steeping a bit for tea, but that's it.That's my experience with it, anyways.


----------

